# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات } تغير وجهي من أول غيابك ..

## hope

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صباحكم ورد / مسائكم جوري ,,





[c=14]الله مٍَعُگ لآتِحِسِبُ آنٍيً [c=7][[/c][a=#FBB98C][c=0]بُأنٍآدُيًگ[/c][/a][c=7]][/c] ..[/c]
[c=14]صِحِيًحِ غٌَآليً بُسِ آلآغٌَلىٍآ [c=7][[/c][a=#FBB98C][c=0]آلگرٍآمٍَهُ[/c][/a][c=7]][/c] ..[/c]





[c=1]حرام تترك [c=14]][[/c] [c=#CE0000]خفوقي[/c] [c=14]][[/c] يشكي[c=14]//[/c]غيابك[c=#CE0000]!![/c][/c]
[c=1]وانتا بـ[c=15]//[/c][c=#CE0000]قلبي[/c] أعز الناس// [a=#CE0000]وأغلاهم[/a][c=14]..[/c][/c]





[c=14]جَمٍيعُ [c=28]آلنٍآسِ[/c] شُايًَف [a=28][c=0]غٌَلاهُمٍَ[/c][/a] لگ [a=28][c=0]؟[/c][/a][/c]
[c=14][c=28]أغليك[/c] انآ[c=28]اكثر[/c] والي وصل[c=28] نص[/c] الغلآ [a=28][c=0]يمكن[/c][/a] أمك[a=28][c=0]؟[/c][/a][/c]





[c=45]تغيَّر [a=#DECFB8][c=55]وجْهَي[/c][/a] [c=55]!![/c][/c]
[c=45]مِنْ أوَّل [a=#DECFB8][c=55]غيابكْ[/c][/a] و [c=55]/[/c] إبْتِدَى التأثير[/c]





[c=#664913]آلله ؤكـيـلك [a=47]ذبـحـنـي[/a] آلهـم بــ[c=47]//[/c]غـيـآبـك [c=47]..[/c][/c]
[c=#664913]تـعـآل تــرى مـآفـيـنـي ..[a=47]//[/a].. [a=47]يـكـفـيـنـي[/a][c=47]!![/c][/c]





[c=#684D24]ؤآن كـآن [c=#F2AC4D]][[/c][c=#B30000] قٌٍلبٌَِيَ[/c] [c=#F2AC4D]][[/c] مـن ضـنـآ آلشــؤق نـآدآك...[/c]
[c=#684D24]تـآكــدي بـآنـك .. [c=#F2AC4D]//[/c][c=#B30000]عـنــؤد آلمــزآيـيـن [/c][c=#F2AC4D]// [/c]..[/c]





[c=10]حـتـى [[c=49]آنـت[/c]] ...[c=49]![/c] كـنـت [c=49]||[/c]آظـنـك[c=49]||[/c] غـيــر ؤآلله[/c]
[c=10][c=49]بس[/c]// [c=49]خنتـ[/c] // وهان {[c=49]قلبي[/c]} عندك إنت ..[c=49]![/c][/c]





[c=49]أبـي أضمك [c=47](([/c] [c=#651EBB]ضمـه[/c] [c=47]))[/c] عقبهـأإ الموت[c=#651EBB]..[/c][/c]
[c=49]أبي نهـأإيـة دنيتي يوم [c=#651EBB]"[/c] [c=47]أضمــــــك[/c] [c=#651EBB]"[/c][/c]





[c=46]{ [a=#FFCBCA] [c=28]الحُب[/c][/a] .. تدري ماهو بيدي ..[/c] 
[c=28]سيدك ترآه الهوى .. [c=46]وَ[/c] .. سِيدي .. [c=46]![/c][/c]







[c=#808040]عـلآقـتـنـآ بــدت ][[c=#E0D71F] كــذبـہ[/c]][ ؤصـآرت بـآلهــؤى?[c=#E0D71F]||[/c] آؤهـآم [c=#E0D71F]||[/c]?[/c]
[c=#808040]ؤيـن آلحـب ؤكـًِل ؤآحــد بــدآ [ [c=#E0D71F]يـكـًِـذب[/c] ] عـلى آلـثـآنـي[c=#E0D71F]||[/c][/c]





[c=#836863][a=#DDD9CA]كنت[/a] بيديْني مَدرٍْي من خذآكِ [c=55],,[/c][/c]
[c=#836863][a=#DDD9CA]حسبي[/a] علىآ تقصيًري وحسبي علَيك [c=55],,[/c][/c]





[c=14]][ ليـتـك مـن [c=1][a=#F00000]آلحـب[/a][/c] ..[c=1]/[/c][c=#F00000]/[/c].. [c=#F00000]مـآخــؤفـتـنـي[/c]!][[/c]
[c=#E10000]أنت بنيت [c=58]//[/c] الحب [c=58]//[/c] وأنت هدمته الله وأكبر من يسوي[c=58] !i[/c] سوآتگ [c=58]i![/c][/c]





[c=#B70000]لـؤنـي بـغـيـت آنـسـآك [c=#855725]//[/c] ؤشـلـؤن [ [c=#855725]آبـنـسـآك[/c] ][c=#855725]!![/c][/c]
[c=#B70000]ؤآنـآ [c=#855725]//[/c] ؤقـلبـي فـي [c=#855725][[/c] غــرآمـك [c=#855725]][/c] مـسـآجـيـن[c=#855725]![/c][/c]





[c=#E0D71F][c=#15C1E6]"[/c] مغـروره [c=#2BB573]أنآ[/c][c=#15C1E6] " [/c]من يـوم [ [c=#2BB573]حببتني[/c] ] فيــك[/c]
[c=#E0D71F]آشـؤف كـل [c=#2BB573]" [c=#15C1E6]آلنــآس[/c] "[/c] بـآطــرف عـيـنـي ..[/c]





[c=15][ [c=47]وحشتني[/c] ] قليله [c=1]...[/c][c=46]/[/c] لو أقول أنّك [ [c=47]وحشتني[/c] ][/c]
[c=15][c=1]أحسّ بداخلي[/c] أشيا كثيـره صعـب [a=1][c=47]أترجمهـا[/c][/a] [c=46]!![/c][/c]






[c=#96CBC0]حَيآتْيَ مآلهَآ مًُعَنِىآ [[a=#DAD9C2][c=#BF517A]بدَوٍنَك[/c][/a]] ..[c=#828A68]!![/c][/c]





[c=1][a=23]سكوُتِك[/a]{ يكسّر ضلوُعيْ / وفيْنٌي مآبقت [c=32]آعصآب[/c]..![/c]





[c=1]صرٍتْ [c=6]{[/c]مَآ أحٍسْ[c=6]}[/c] بٍـ عٍـيونٍيْ [c=23]!![/c] , منْ كثْرْ مَآ آنَآ [c=6]/[/c] بٍكْيتْ ..[/c]

يتبع..

----------


## hope

[c=#8D8C58]ترٍكتَنيًٍ وحَديِ ..{[a=1][c=0]فيَ عزَ ضيقيَ[/c][/a]}[c=27]..!![/c][/c]





[c=#D78040]عُزٍٍهُ [c=#F17089]نٍَفٍسِيً[/c] تِگَفٍيًنٍيً وٍتِغنٍيًنٍيً مٍَعُ آلآيًآمٍَ [c=#F93579]}[/c]~[/c]





[c=#B05589]في [c=#D189B3]غيابك[/c] .. ما لَهَا الضيقه [c=6]/[/c] مثيل [c=1]..![/c][/c]





[c=#F795CB]كِذَبْ من قال : ما [c=#FF409B]أحبك[/c] .! , وفيني ( [c=#FF2D9B]ما أظنَّه[/c] ) حس[/c]




أتمنى أنها تنال إعجابكم ,,

تــحـــيــاتـــي

منقوول لعييونكم

----------


## fatemah

روووعهـ تسلمييييييييـ حور على التوبيكات الرائعة
والله لايحرمنا جديدك المميز
تقبليـ مروريـ
تحيــاتيـ..,,

----------


## كبرياء

__ 

_يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو ح ـــور على النكااات الخطييييييرهـ_  
_ماننح ــــــــــرم جديدكـ_  
_تح ـــــــــــيااتوو_ 
_كبريـــــــــــااء_

----------


## طيف المشاعر



----------


## hope

*يسلموو على المرور يالغاليين*

*وياهلا فيكم*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووو 

رووووووعه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

تسلمي على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## hope

مشاكسه \\ مشكوره يالغلا .. لاعدمت تواجدك 

شبكه الناصرة \\ مشكور على التواجد عزيزي .. لاعدمتــك اخوي ..

ويااهلا فيكم

----------

